# Cách đăng ký tài khoản M88 – Mansion88 2021



## thienduong001 (2/2/21)

*Hiện tại, luật pháp Việt Nam vẫn chưa cho phép sự hoạt động của các nhà cái bóng đá online, trong đó có nhà cái M88. Hầu hết người chơi tại Việt Nam đều gặp khó khăn trong việc truy cập vào trang web của M88 do bị các nhà mạng chặn link. Chúng tôi luôn cung cấp cho các bạn link vào trang chủ M88 mới nhất, cập nhật hàng ngày hàng giờ với độ ổn định cao.*
*Giới thiệu nhà cái m88*
*M88* là nhà cái hàng đầu tại Châu Á, có nhiều chương trình khuyến mãi và quà tặng dành cho khách hàng mới và cũ. M88 được các dân chơi tin tưởng chọn lựa bởi các tiêu chí sau:




*Lý do nên chọn M88 (Mansion88):*

Là nhà cái có lịch sử lâu đời, được cấp phép từ 2007 bởi tổ chức First Cagayan.
Hàng triệu thành viên tham gia tới từ nhiều quốc gia như Indonesia, Malaysia, Thái Lan, Campuchia…
Giao diện dễ dùng, hỗ trợ tiếng Việt. Có ứng dụng *M88 *dành cho di động, tiện lợi cho người chơi.
Hệ thống bảo mật tuyệt đối, an toàn, server ổn định.
Đội ngũ nhân viên tư vấn chuyên nghiệp, nhanh nhẹn, trực 24/7 cả lễ tết.
Cung cấp nhiều loại hình giải trí phong phú và đa dạng, từ thể thao tới casino, đua ngựa, bóng đá. Nhiều kèo, tỷ lệ cược tốt.
Hỗ trợ nhiều hình thức thnah toán, chuyển tiền và rút tiền dễ dàng.
Nhiều khuyến mãi hấp dẫn thường xuyên như tặng 100% số tiền nạp vào tài khoản đầu tiên, tặng quà sinh nhật cho thành viên…
Đặc biệt *M88* là nhà cái đầu tiên đưa ra cá cược trực tuyến tới 44 phút cho hiệp 1 và 90 phút cho hiệp 2 đối với cá độ bóng đá.




*M88* tự hào đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu của bạn với đội ngũ hơn 300 nhân viên luôn theo dõi điều chỉnh tỷ lệ tiền cược tốt nhất, thấp nhất 5 điểm kéo dài, đưa ra các chương trình *cá cược bóng đá* và thể thao trực tuyến trên toàn thế giới bao gồm Giải Ngoại Hạng Anh, Giải Serie A Italy, Giải Bundesliga Đức, Giải La Liga Tây Ban Nha, và Giải Bóng Rổ Nhà Nghề Mỹ NBA.
*Hướng dẫn đăng ký M88 cho người chơi mới*
Nhằm giúp đỡ bạn tham gia *cá độ online tại M88*, dưới đây là một số thông tin cơ bản bạn cần nắm rõ giúp bạn hiểu rõ cách đăng ký tài khoản, gửi và rút tiền tại M88.
*Bước một:*
*Vào M88 *bằng một trong các link dưới, sau khi đăng ký M88 bạn sẽ nhận được những quà tặng từ đại lý của M88
*Link vao m88 mới nhất | Link m88 siêu hot
Bước hai:*
Bạn hãy điền* thật chính xác* các thông tin trong bảng đăng ký như sau:





Tên đệm và Tên: (VD: Hoàng Tùng, trong đó Tùng là tên và Hoàng là tên đệm)
Họ: (VD: Nguyễn)
Email đăng ký: (VD: nguyenhoangtung@gmail.com)
Số điện thoại: (VD: 963854986, lưu ý bỏ số trước đi)
Ngày/tháng/năm sinh: (VD: 06/08/1988)
Loại tiền: (VND) Vietnamese Dong
Tên đăng nhập: (VD: hoangtung)
Mã đại lý: (84317) Bạn sẽ được nhận thêm tiền khi nạp tiền vào tài khoản
Mật khẩu:
Xác nhận lại mật khẩu:
Câu hỏi bảo mật: Cần ghi nhớ để lấy lại mật khẩu lúc quên
Câu trả lời: Cần ghi nhớ để lấy lại mật khẩu lúc quên
Mã xác nhận: Nhập ô số mờ bên cạnh
Tích vào ô vuông để xác nhận điều khoản của M88
Bấm vào nút “ĐĂNG KÝ”
Tham khảo thêm cách *nạp – rút tiền từ nhà cái win3888*


----------



## én nhỏ (3/3/21)

giờ có nhiều cái hay nhỉ


----------

